# efl/esl teaching methods



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, 

I’ve been working in an English academy for some time. Now my partner and I are in the process of going out on our own and setting up our own academy. The place where we currently work uses the Callan Method. We have been looking for something similar, but have had a hard time finding anything that looks good. I would appreciate any suggestions or information that the forum may consider helpful.

Thank you,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

J.O.N. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been working in an English academy for some time. Now my partner and I are in the process of going out on our own and setting up our own academy. The place where we currently work uses the Callan Method. We have been looking for something similar, but have had a hard time finding anything that looks good. I would appreciate any suggestions or information that the forum may consider helpful.
> 
> Thank you,


I've heard of the Callan method, but i'm not sure what it is, but I think it's basically drilling substitution, isn't it?
If you're setting up your own academy you can choose the way you teach, focussing on exams, business, conversational, functional, communicative, grammatical..... What you'll need to find are the right materials to back up your educational ideas. And you'll have to decide whether to use the same stuff that are used in schools or the Escuela Oficial for example or different.
Where are you based?


----------

